# 1/8 birthday



## The Birthday Fairy (Jan 8, 2010)

ELVIS!

Where ever you are!


----------



## Isa (Jan 8, 2010)

Yyyeeeaaahhhhh!!!  Happy Birthday Elvis!


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 8, 2010)

The King lives!! My husband was born on Elvis's birthday. Happy birthday to Elvis and to George!!


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Jan 8, 2010)

In spite of what he became later, he was one good-looking guy...

[And a funny FYI--the teacher whom I subbed for today has a calendar that notes various trivia and facts for each day, and I looked at it today and sure enough, "Elvis Presley born in 1935" was there!]


----------



## Yvonne G (Jan 9, 2010)

Stephanie Logan said:


> In spite of what he became later, he was one good-looking guy...
> 
> [And a funny FYI--the teacher whom I subbed for today has a calendar that notes various trivia and facts for each day, and I looked at it today and sure enough, "Elvis Presley born in 1935" was there!]



You doubted the birthday fairy?


----------

